# Hot process soapmaking rocks!



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

I had asked awhile back about hot process soaping since my dd was wanting to try it. A very sweet lady here put a link up to her tutorial and we checked that out and finally gave it a try. I have to say it's very very cool!!! The soap my daughter made came out beautiful and it's the best one she's ever made... so she made two more batches with direct heat instead of in the crock pot.

It's quite a bit to get to used to because the way the soap looks and the changes it goes through while it's cooking keep making me think it's ruined but it comes out great! Now dd is asking for larger enameled or stainless pans so she can make larger batches. I doubt she'll fool with the crock pot much more because she can only make a 3lb batch at the most in there.

She did learn the hard way (only because she didn't read enough about it first) that milk goes in at the end of the cook instead of the beginning like with cp. But that way you can have white milk soap instead of carmel colored if you want.

Does anyone else do hp here?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Me!. I like the quickness of it. and the fact that it's ready for use with minimal wait period.

I don't do much with additives or color tho. just plain old soap. (2 types basically...one gentle, one...er...for dirty hands  ) I'd be interested to hear more about what your daughter is doing and how it's going for her. 

And we LOVE pictures! (just in case you happen to have some laying around.....)


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Just out of curiosity..if you are adding milk at the end what are you dissolving your lye in? I've toyed with HP soaps..I do all milk, so it always ends up a bit tannish looking.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Just out of curiosity..if you are adding milk at the end what are you dissolving your lye in? I've toyed with HP soaps..I do all milk, so it always ends up a bit tannish looking.


She is dissolving the lye into aloe juice for some of them and water or herbal tea for others. I don't think adding milk before cooking would be a good idea with HP soaps at all, I would imagine that it would turn into a very nasty carmel!

I wish I did have pictures to post, some of them are beautiful but my mom broke my camera and now I can't take pictures. :Bawling: 

She swirled one of them with yellow and added honey to it as well as scented it with jasmine. It's white with pretty yellow swirls and then you can see the honey swirled into it too! And it smells so good.... I could live in the bath tub now. She made an unscented one that she swirled blue... she put silk in both of them too and it's like washing with lotion or something!

We are all loving it that we don't have to wait to use them and the scents seem to be much stronger and truer to the fragrance she is using.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

All I do is hot process. I dissolve my lye into goat milk. It doesn't turn a nasty color. The trick is making sure your milk is very cold, almost frozen. Here's a picture of my soaps.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wendy said:


> All I do is hot process. I dissolve my lye into goat milk. It doesn't turn a nasty color. The trick is making sure your milk is very cold, almost frozen. Here's a picture of my soaps.



Ok now this is how mine comes out...
Never given much thought into doing it another way...so I was curious.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

what kind of hot process do you do? Dd has used the crock pot method a few times and direct heat on the stove top once. I was really afraid that the milk would get too hot too fast with those methods to turn out right..... I have no idea where I got that notion but maybe I read it somewhere??. 

The only thing dd has had any real problems with was getting it to mold right, it is very thick and goopy and if she doesn't slam the mold down on the floor really good it will have air pockets in it and the tops will be bumpy. She did try cooking it just a little bit less and that seemed to help too.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I use a crock pot. Yes, it is thicker to put in the molds. I hand cut my bars, so I can shave off the bumps. The goat head is a mold, but a few taps & it turns out fine.


----------

